# Notebook-Tastatur reagiert nicht mehr



## andyK (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

als ich letztes Wochenende bei einer Gartenparty Musik mit meinem Laptop gemacht habe, wehte, bzw. kippte eine Windböe ein ungescheit abgestelltes Glas mit Plaumenlikör über das Notebook. 

Nachdem ich die Tastatur ausgebaut und mehrmals durch warmes Wasser gezogen habe (mit anschließender Trocknung in der Sonne) ging seitens der Tastatur garnichts mehr. 
Erst kam ein schrecklicher Piepton und sehr kurzen Intervallen und nach drücken der Powertaste ein Dauerpiepton. Beim zweiten Versuch piepste nichts mehr und Windows fur hoch, bis zum Anmeldebildschirm. 

Nun kann ich aber mein Kennwort nicht eintippen, da keine Taste mehr reagiert. Beim wahllos drauf "rumhämmern" füllte sich plötzlich das Kennwortfeld und hörte nicht mehr auf.

Was meint ihr?
Neue Tastatur oder noch mal und noch gründlicher reinigen? Wenn ja, wie?

Ich habe ein Acer Aspire 9300.

Die Tastatur ist wie eine kleine Wanne aufgebaut und von unten mit einer durchsichtigen Folie fest zugeklebt. 

Lg Andy


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Nun, ich denke dass es nicht ausgeschlossen ist dassvon dem Pflaumenlikör auch etwas aufs Mainboard und/oder die Kontaktanschlüsse geraten ist.
Da die Tastatur aber letztenendes doch noch reagiert hat, dürfte das Problem wohl nicht als zu dramatisch sein.

Ohne jetzt Werbung machen zu wollen, aber ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen beim reinigen meiner Desktop-Tastaturen mit Persil Kraftgel gemacht.
Heisses Wasser, aber nicht kochendes (soll sich ja nichts verformen  ), mit einer Kappe Kraftgel "anmischen" und die Tastaur (ohne Elektronik) darin gut einweichen lassen (ich lasse meine Tastaturen einfach über Nacht einweichen).
Ggf. kann man mit einem Pinsel oder ähnlichem noch ein wenig nachhelfen, war bei mir aber bisher nicht nötig.
Anschliessend unter fliessendem Wasser gut abspülen, um so härter der Wasserstrahl ist (z.B. die Dusche) um so gründlicher wird es (besonders die versteckten Ecken).

Ich kenne Deine Tastaur nicht, aber so wie Du sie beschreibts solltest Du mit der Härte des Wasserstrahls wohl eher vorsichtig sein.
Aber der Wasserstrahl lässt sich ja zum glück über den Wasserhahn von "kuschelweich" bis (je nach Duschkopf) "hammerhart" sehr gut regulieren. 

Und zum schluss die Tastatur natürlich sehr gut trocknen lassen (lieber zu lange als zu kurz).

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast eine externe Tastatur anzuschliessen, dann würde ich dieses mal testen.
So könnte man das Problem evtl. näher ein- oder ausgrenzen.


----------

